# Medical coder/biller- resume



## amturner

AMANDA G. TURNER
2102 Robinhood Rd.
Albany, GA 31701
229- 255-9827
amandagraceturner.at@gmail.com 


OBJECTIVE:	
Seeking a position within a reputable company offering potential for growth. 

PROFILE:	
Over 4 years of medical office experience and eight months experience as Office Manager for a local restaurant. I possess the ability to identify customer needs internal and external, assess priorities, organize and fulfill commitments. I have the ability to address and resolve issues with diplomacy and tact.  Strengths complemented by a professional demeanor and appearance accentuated through punctuality and reliability.

STRENGTHS:	
Excellent communication skills, both oral and written. I am an independent, resourceful, well organized, problem solver, decisive and a team player. Good knowledge of both ICD-9 and CPT codes and rules. I understand and have knowledge of CMS guidelines.

I am experienced on most office equipment such as fax machine, cash register, computer, credit card and debit machine and adding machine. Microsoft Office software, including Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook, some Quick books, McKesson, Clinical Module- Allscripts, Ingenix Encoder Pro, Charge Capture from Thompson Healthcare, Greenway, Chartmaxx & E-clinical. I am familiar with most insurance company's websites and how to navigate the sites.

EXPERIENCE:

MAY 12 - SEPT 12      Musculoskeletal Associates 
                              Billing/ Coding Specialist

Responsible for scrubbing, billing and work denials and appeals for all clinic claims which includes four providers, MRI, DME, & DEXA. Responsible for Orthopedic Spine surgeons' hospital surgeries and consult coding and billing. Billed most claims electronically and handle all paper claims; attached notes and/or EOB to claims. Responsible for handling clearinghouse issues and rejections daily. Handled problem accounts. Worked aging as needed. Back up for ASC billing. Back up for posting all monies to patient accounts.

NOV 11 - MAY 12      Phoebe Putney Memorial Hospital
                             Phoebe Physician Group- Albany Gastroenterology
	                 Patient Account Representative

Responsible for posting payments to patient's accounts, auditing patient accounts in regards to patient responsibility balances, responding to patient inquires, and taking appropriate steps to insure collection of those balances. Assists with patient inquires regarding their account status and general patient counseling on insurance questions. Responsible for filing or re-filing charges with correct insurances as well as close of the day and monthly reports and running monthly reports in Greenway. Assists Coding Specialist as needed. Conducting activates concerning past due accounts including verification of insurance, follow up on past due insurance, refilling insurance, coordinating letter, making and answering telephone calls with insurances companies. Appeal, denials and rejections from insurance companies and the clearinghouse. Pull deceased charts and ensure that it is noted in the system and adjust accounts as necessary.



APR 09- NOV 11        Phoebe Putney Memorial Hospital
                              Phoebe Physician Group- Neurological Surgery
                              Non-Certified Medical Coder/ Medical Center Rep.

Screens and refers all incoming calls and customers/ patients, manages
customer/ patient flow, maintains current medical records, enters both hospital and office charges, enters payments, files secondary insurance, worker compensation claims and corporate services claims, pursues collections daily, investigates patient billing inquires, orders supplies and prepares mandatory computer generated reports. Perform business office functions within a medical clinic related to appointment scheduling, registration, claims management, cash collection and medical records maintenance. I operated the computer to enter charges and payments into database in a manner that resulted in accurate patient and insurance billing and generate mandatory reports. I pursued collection daily in accordance with departmental policy to ensure that maximum payments allowed are collected. I ensured maximum reimbursement from insurance claims by accurate entry of insurance information and accurate posting of charges with appropriate diagnosis. I obtained precerts for surgeries and radiology test. 



MAY 08 –APR 09      PHOEBE PUTNEY MEMORIAL HOSPITAL

Assistant Teacher – Family Tree

Prepare activities for children in my assigned age group. Responsible for serving meals, changing, and daily care for the children.

Cleaning around my area as well as others and covering for other teachers while they take breaks. Other duties as assigned by my Director.

JULY 07- OCT 07      DUNN'S BUSINESS SERVICES

Administrative Assistant


Filing, answered phones and took messages, traveled to clients businesses to key in receivables and payables. 

APR 05 – OCT 05      ORDINARY COYOTE

Office Manager / Hostess

I processed all data entry of new hires, current employees such as tax information, name changes, address and family status changes.

Calculated and entered payroll hours and tips for staff.

Seated guests, took orders, processed bills and handled complaints from customers. I made arrangements for parties and special occasions. 


EDUCATION:       
Albany Technical College – Medical Coding Specialist - Certificate
Ashworth University (Business/ Human Resources- one year)
Darton College (Business/ Human Resources & Health Info Technology)  
Homeschooled -11-12 grades – Diploma June 2006
Byne Memorial High School- 7-10 grade


Memberships:  American Academy of Professional Coders- AAPC


----------

